
Werner Vogels shares some recommended readings of 2012 - aritraghosh007
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2012/12/paper-readings-2012.html
======
nmcfarl
Ok, wow. Clearly I'm looking for my reading material in all the wrong
locations...

